# New PFD: NRS Chinook



## tomstorm (Nov 26, 2010)

After months of deliberation I finally decided to buy a new PFD.

This arrived in the mail last week 



















It's fantastic. Very comfortable, plenty of storage and most importantly it clears my high back seat. 
In my opinion a good alternative the Stohlquist Fisherman - and half the price.

If anyone's interested in an olive green one send me a PM.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

$$$$$ ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tomstorm (Nov 26, 2010)

$110 delivered.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

From the looks that's a Type 3 PFD. Is that right?


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

tomstorm said:


> $110 delivered.


Thanks mate - that's good value. When I can finally get yakking again I will look them up. Hopefully it complies with the NSW regs.

Dave


----------



## tomstorm (Nov 26, 2010)

FishinDan said:


> From the looks that's a Type 3 PFD. Is that right?


Yep type 3. I only fish inshore so I didn't think type 1 was necessary. I believe the ony difference between type 3 & 2 is colour but I may be wrong.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Do they have an Australian rating. I think there made in NZ? 
You just need to be careful about where you get your PFD from. If its not Aus compliant you can risk the chance of a possible fine.


----------



## tomstorm (Nov 26, 2010)

GoneFishn said:


> Do they have an Australian rating. I think there made in NZ?
> You just need to be careful about where you get your PFD from. If its not Aus compliant you can risk the chance of a possible fine.


Not Aus compliant, just US. I'll risk the fine. It's comfortable (unlike most Aus approved PFDs) so therefore I'll wear it all the time regardless of the situation/location I'm fishing.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Geez, I hate Aus compliant!!

Reminds me of some gate valves I bought once. Complied with every country in the world, for gas, liquids of all sorts, but not good enough for Queensland tank water.
This PFD probably exceeds our requirements, but just does not have the badge.

Common sense will never prevail..........Please tell me I'm wrong! :?

Back to the thread, this vest looks brilliant

Cheers andybear


----------

